
We took a tour of the abandoned college campuses of Second Life - colinprince
https://splinternews.com/we-took-a-tour-of-the-abandoned-college-campuses-of-sec-1793849944
======
tomkat0789
Digital ghost towns! Are we seeing the emergence of a "digital archaeology"
exploring the abandoned ruins of the Internet's past?

------
afiler
[2015]

